# Metal Detecting



## Gary Mercer (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm not sure I am in the right place, but what the heck?

Thinking of taking up detecting, and am looking for some advice.

A.  Is it even possible to do any detecting in GA, due to state laws?
B.  Not real interested in Civil War "stuff."  Where do you start?
C.  Is there a reputable detector dealer in the Atlanta area that I can get some advice on equipment to purchase? 
D.  Is this even a good idea for an old geezer to try??

I appreciate y'all and  your input.
Gary


----------



## Cook&Bro (Nov 11, 2018)

Good Morning Gary:

http://www.treasurenet.com/forums/forum.php

https://www.mytreasurespot.com/main/index.php

Lots of good info on those forums, and members are very helpful.

Bought my detector here:  http://www.dixie-metal-detectors.com/

... but there are dealers in Georgia as well.

I would recommend a detector that provides for manual ground balancing and one that is suitable for beach prospecting (both have to do with soil mineralization).

As an aging geezer, I suggest you go for it.  Be advised that given a choice of detecting or household chores - yeah, detecting is like fishing, hunting, ...

Gotta run, can't be late for church ...


----------



## Flash (Nov 12, 2018)

Saw a couple, little older than me, at the beach this yr. they were detecting. They were very good at it. Had their system, working together. Woman drove the detector, and when they had a hit he would do the digging.      Thought it was cool that they were spending time together.       I talked with them a little, they had a lot of hrs compared to what they find.    Like C&B said like hunting and fishing


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 13, 2018)

I had an older Garrett that recently bit the dust. I'd like to replace it. It's a fun hobby. Like looking for rocks, relics, or sharks teeth. 

I would take it to the park when my kids were little to give me something to do while they played. Took it to the beach a lot. I noticed the old folks always beat me out in the morning. Now that I'm old, I can join them.

I've used mine for finding keys and car screws/bolts that I lost in the grass. Water valves, drain clean-outs, etc. as well.

The newer ones are a lot more lightweight than the old one I had.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 13, 2018)

Cook&Bro said:


> Good Morning Gary:
> 
> http://www.treasurenet.com/forums/forum.php
> 
> ...



*Manual Ground Balance* – Manually adjust the Ground Balance setting, so the minimum amount of ground signal is heard. 

I like being able to do things the manual way even if an automatic method is provided.


----------



## mmcneil (Nov 14, 2018)

I came here to post the same questions.  I use to search for coins with my dad when I was a kid.  We had a blast doing it.  Thinking about buying one myself.  Anyone have any experience with the Bounty Hunter Land Rover pro? Thanks


----------



## Cook&Bro (Nov 14, 2018)

Gary Mercer said:


> I'm not sure I am in the right place, but what the heck?
> 
> Thinking of taking up detecting, and am looking for some advice.
> 
> ...



Regarding Part A of your inquiry, the following link provides a comprehensive synopsis regarding Georgia regulations as well as federal:

http://www.mdhtalk.org/cf/city-regulation.cfm?st=GA


----------



## JonathanG2013 (May 29, 2019)

What do you guys think of the Garrett AT Max?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 30, 2019)

A buddy of mine into detecting says that's the one to get.

I been eyeing it for a while now.  Afraid I already have too many hobbies tho.


----------



## Redbow (Jun 1, 2019)

I have an older White its a pretty good one but not the top of the line. Used it quite a bit but never found anything that really had any value to it. Metal detecting at the beach well I only live 10 minutes from the Ocean, its swept bare about every day and has been for years..Metal detecting is fun but in some areas its prohibited and never go on private property without permission. Fill any holes you dig also..


----------

